# November Voting Poll



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

It's time to vote! Choose all your favorite pics from our members entries
in this month's photo contest, Autumn Gold.

It's Multiple Choice so you can vote for every photo that you like.
First select all the photos you like, then click 'Vote Now'.

This poll will close on Sunday, Nov. 27th.

A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app or enhanced mobile view,
in this case you will need to vote via your internet browser or using desktop view.

We loved all the photos, they were great!
Some photos aren't eligible for the following reasons: previous contest winner in 2022: Coastal Pup, aesthetic, 3pebs3, ArkansasGold, Riley's Mom, Ginams, Oceanside, ceegee, stsmark and diane0905,
and just for fun pics: Ivyacres, 3goldens2keep.

1: Otis-Agnes










2: Rundlemtn










3: laurab18293










4: abee










5: mariartist










6: Hildae










7: goldielynn










8: xRoan










9: Golden Gibby










10: Sweet Girl










11: Tagrenine










12: sabs08










13: Jennybaby










14: OscarDad










15: Alaska7133










16: Carolyn A










17: JulieCAinMA










18: green branch










19: Brinkley12










20: Boondox


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

The votes have started coming in. Cast your's early so you don't forget during all the Thanksgiving 🦃🍗🏈✈activities!!!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I don’t know how you people expect me to choose among all these nice photos and beautiful dogs! Guess I'm gonna have to resort to a more scientific selection method.

Eeney-meeney-miney-moe.........


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

22 members have voted, I'm still trying to narrow it down from the 20 I love!!! 

I (and you) have until November 27th to decide and VOTE!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

This was an especially nice photo grouping


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

32 Member's votes are in. It's pretty close so choose your favorites soon.
This poll will close in 2 days on Nov 27, 2022


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close: Tomorrow at 3:32 PM.
Multiple votes are allowed.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

This poll will close in lass than 2 hours and there are some very close numbers.
Please remember to vote, your choice could pick the winning photo!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats to *Alaska7133. *Your photo won the contest.


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

Congratulations *Alaska7133* ! That is a lovely photo. Great memory I bet


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

What is the process for contesting the election? 
Lily got screwed.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> What is the process for contesting the election?
> Lily got screwed.


"The people" (we say in French, Le peuple) overwhelming wanted to see Jake although Lily is just as incredible! You need to enter Jake! 😁🤷🏽‍♀️


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sankari said:


> You need to enter Jake!


He was and got screwed also.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> He was and got screwed also.


But you posted him second. Your first photo is the "entry" photo.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> He was and got screwed also.





Hildae said:


> But you posted him second. Your first photo is the "entry" photo.


@SRW , This means... you need to enter Jake for December's photo contest! 😅 As your first photo of course because everyone must follow the rules 😁


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

SRW said:


> What is the process for contesting the election?
> Lily got screwed.



SRW, I did some homework 🧐 so I could give you official answer... from Rules For The New Monthly Golden Retriever Photo Contest 😵(phew) #1 There is no limit to how many Golden Retrievers can be in an individual photograph, but a photo shall contain Golden Retrievers and/or Golden Retriever mixes.

Lily is a beautiful, talented lab. I love labs!
Jake made it into the contest with his wonderful photo!


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

Congratulations to Alaska!!!! Lovely photo. Now trying to figure out a snow photo in Southern CA. Hmmm!


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Ivyacres said:


> from Rules For The New Monthly Golden Retriever Photo Contest 😵(phew) #1 There is no limit to how many Golden Retrievers can be in an individual photograph, but a photo shall contain Golden Retrievers and/or Golden Retriever mixes.


There are rules here? 
I had no idea.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Sankari said:


> @SRW , This means... you need to enter Jake for December's photo contest! 😅 As your first photo of course because everyone must follow the rules 😁
> [/QUOT





SRW said:


> There are rules here?
> I had no idea.



I love your wit!!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Brinkley12 said:


> Congratulations to Alaska!!!! Lovely photo. Now trying to figure out a snow photo in Southern CA. Hmmm!



Here's some good news, Alaska7133 chose* “Fun (in the snow) with your golden” *for the theme. 
Snow is optional since not every member is lucky enough to get snow!!! 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

SRW said:


> There are rules here?
> I had no idea.


Apparently, if you win the December photo contest with Jake, they might really consider gifting you a show golden 😆


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Sankari said:


> Apparently, if you win the December photo contest with Jake, they might really consider gifting you a show golden 😆


Too risky, I won't post a photo.


----------

